# RANT - What's the deal with troops at the mall with the small packs on?



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2006)

<rant>

Okay ladies and gentleman, I have about had enough of this.  I once again saw a selection of young whippersnappers at the Regent mall in Fredericton with the small pack as their "get around town" bag.  Is this piece of equipment not an issued item that should NOT be mixed with civvies?  I understand there is a directive that instructs how to wear a civvy pack with military gear, but there must be something that instructs these youngsters that the CF didn't just buy them a cool new bookbag/backpack to hang out in town with?  If not, why isn't there an order somewhere?

I really don't mind seeing the new kids in town with their dogtags hanging out, BMQ platoon shirts on, thinking it's the first time an army guy has been seen in Fredericton, etc.. but those bags.. they sure do rub me the wrong way!!

</rant>

Bzz


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Aug 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with Bzz on this one.

I hate seeing people wearing Civvies with the smallpack. 

I like my small-pack. Think it's a good piece of kit. But If I go to work in civvies, change into uniform, and change back into civvies for the trip home, I'd rather pack everything in a black knapsack.

If you're going to be travelling around in uniform, fine. knock yourself out. But you might as well be walking around in shorts, t-shirt, and CADPAT field cap, as you look goofy enough.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2006)

RANT:

Where are the RSM's?

I mean the 'REAL' RSM's.


----------



## patt (12 Aug 2006)

i see that all the time too at the Regent mall, i also seen a couple guys with CADPAT on too walking around AND DND vehicles parked in the parking lot for a few hours....


----------



## Dissident (12 Aug 2006)

Going from memory here, so I might very well be wrong:

What I remember reading was that you can not wear clothing\kit that has insignia/badges/markings that labels you as CF. The small pack might be distinctively CF kit, but if it has no CF markings/nametags on it, it would be TECHNICALY allowed. Look at it this way, when I travel in civies for military puposes, I use my rucksack. Should I be disciplined for using miltary kit in civilian clothing? What if I was training for my BFT on my spare time? 

I do understand the situation is different and that troops seem to be using the smallpack for purely personal puporses. So I doubt many units/RSM's would appreciate kit being used this way.


----------



## big bad john (12 Aug 2006)

It is a common sight in Ottawa.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Aug 2006)

who gives a shit? It's a handy bag, it's free, and I have much more important things to worry about. Like what's on TV.  :


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2006)

Bzz,

I'd agree but in this case, the small pack is also authorized to be worn as a "day pack." I think the original intention of that was so that CF students all over NATO weren't walking around with pink (yeah I've seen a hot pink one in Gagetown with the bearer in cadpat), blue, yellow etc backpacks on with their uniforms. It is authorized to be worn with civvies, although I think they had PT strip and the gym in mind.

Xfire,

I'm pretty sure the only rule in Gagetown for wearing your cadpat in the communities of Freddy & Oromocto is that you can't be in any drinking establishments after 1800hrs in uniform, other than that you are good to go. Lots of troops live in Freddy & New Maryland, nothing wrong with picking up their groceries after work like the guys in Oromocto do. The ones that kill me are the ones walking through the parking lots or gassing up) without their headdress on. I love bumping into them!


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Aug 2006)

What if they are troopies on course and are away from home? Now if they only have enough room for one backpack to bring with them on course, no doubt it is going to be the comouflaged small pack which can be used for trips into town and is also legal to use in the field.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2006)

"when I travel in civies for military puposes, I use my rucksack"

If you are using the bag for a military purpose (travelling, etc) then I see no problem with wearing it.  The people I am referring to that burn my butt are the "look at me, I'm in the Army!" kids that have about 3-10 months in.  The only reason they are wearing this in town is for the LCF (look cool factor).

I'm sorry, for $20 bucks you can buy a much more versatile bag to walk around town in at Bentley's and they have a store at the Oromocto mall so you save the taxi trip to town.  Get over yourselves, girls in Fredericton do NOT think it's kewl that you have those bags, nor are they impressed with your dogtags or course t-shirts from this year!!  If you are a pte basic in the forces you must be making enough to afford a civvy backpack, no excuse.

Dissident, there is the possibility of markings being on the bag if they have left their velcro nametags on (pending them having any!)

Xfire, as for military persons in CADPAT at the mall and military vehicles in the parking lot, I suspect they are making "local purchases" for work as it is how the forces buy things nowadays.  I say if they're wearing it all correctly (as Vern alluded to) then I have no problems with them.

Fighting Irish, go hijack a different thread please, you comments have nothing to do with this discussion.

carreer radio checker: you bring up another point.  What could they possibly be carrying in that bag that they need to take it to town with them?  I know when I go to town, all the stores I shop in give me free bags to carry the purchases in.

BBJ, in Ottawa I am sure the people wearing them in civvies have "punched in" and are doing so for the sake of not wearing CADPAT, not for looking cool at the mall...

Whew!!!


----------



## scaddie (12 Aug 2006)

I've seen it a few times at Regent...It seems to be a good hangout on the weekends especially. It's a peeve of mine, but I let it go. It would bother me a lot more if they were downtown Kentville/Aldershot wearing them, just for safety's sake. I wouldn't dare walk around with my pack, you're just asking for trouble on a Saturday evening.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2006)

I just find it frustrating.. maybe it's just from teaching too many DP1s in the last couple of years, but I am pretty sure my troops have never pulled that crap.  I have briefed them well on the fact that they are NOT the first soldiers to bless this wonderful area.  I also give them the heads up on how to not say "hi" to their DS in public (these aren't the driods you're looking for..keep walking).

Don't even get me started on cadets and their representation in public...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2006)

I would suggest, if you feel this strongly about it, to take it up the CofC so the RSM can take it to the Base CWO. He'll make a decision. It will either be allowed, or it won't. If it is, the Base CWO doesn't mind.......and then, neither should you. If it's not, then you have the power to enforce the policy. Don't just come here bitching about it, use your initiative and deal with it.


----------



## darmil (12 Aug 2006)

> who gives a shit? It's a handy bag, it's free, and I have much more important things to worry about. Like what's on TV.  Roll Eyes


ROFL.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2006)

recceguy, thanks for your two cents.  As I have already stated I took the initiative of instructing my troops not to encourage this practice.  I understand there are policies... I am currently on leave and posted as of Monday so I have no chain of command that I care to bother with this right now.  I am merely stating something that bothers me and as it would seem, something that bothers other people too.  I highly suspect I will not see this occurring in Valcartier as I am sure they have limited "poseurs" there.

It bothers me to the point that I am embarrassed by these "soldiers" and the way they act.  Does it not bother you that people are making opinions based on the actions and looks of these very young (and new) troops?  I hope you're just playing devil's advocate and you do realize that this practice is somewhat "wrong"..

Bzz


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

I don't know what 'somewhat wrong' is. It either is or isn't. Also, the consensus of a few posters here doesn't make the opinion proper either. If there is a policy, and they're in contravention, as an NCO, you should deal with it as you see it. If there is no policy, then there's no contravention and your personal opinion doesn't make it wrong. If your in your rotation slump, and don't want to deal with it, perhaps it's not that big of a problem after all. Just personal bias. I don't put much stock in rants. Your tne one that perceives a problem, if you don't deal with it, it perpetuates. Telling one group (your's) NO! because you personally don't like it, while turning a blind eye to other potential offenders, doesn't solve the problem. Ask yourself what you would have done if one of your soldiers had questioned you at the mall about it, while observing these others. "Do as I say" is an answer....just not the right one in this instance.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2006)

Vern mentioned the policy.. it is kind of a grey (gray?) subject.  It is allowed, yet as suggested, not in the "go to the mall" context.  To go to and from work with the bag holding your military gear, no prob.  But to wear it as you wander through the mall in your hip-hop gear, is not a good representation of the only people who could probably own that type of bag, the military.

It's not that I am avoiding the job of disciplining all of CFB Gagetown but rather I am complaining that these troops have been let go by their chain of command with no guidance as to what is "not cool" as it may be.  I will go pay one last visit to my chain of command on Monday, just to see if anything can or has been done about this.

One thing I have noticed with all this new clothe the soldier stuff, is a slight lack of modification to the dress regs in regards to it.  It seems to be a reactive order usually instead of an order that comes down as the item is released so we don't have any greay area in regards to what is "wrong" or not.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Aug 2006)

Lawful or not, it just sort of looks lame... but no worse than the down-a-litre tanline, the whitewall haircut, the OD watchbands, or the farmer's tan.  Anyone who's walked through West Edmonton Mall during a summer weekend can attest to just how creatively stupid army people can be (such as combat boots in shorts).  Besides, anyone wearing any backpack in a mall is going to look retarded.  Trust me, I cycle everywhere I go, so I have a MEC pack with me.  I look retarded.

I've seen a few instances where the smallpacks are carried into a coffe hut by haircuts carrying military course materials for a study session while in civies.  With the reserves, I've been on a few trips in civies that had several other troops carrying their smallpacks as day bags (including the sergeant-major).  It hasn't occured to me to be concerned, and I have to admit, I'd still have to stretch to be concerned.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Aug 2006)

uhhh, it's a backpack.  It's not like they're wearing the flag like a diaper, or anything.  If they were stylin' the babes at Sweets in their TV and balisto-specs, I'd see a problem, but I think this one is pretty minor. Just an opinion, not an invitation, feel free to pass on the left...


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> who gives a crap? It's a handy bag, it's free, and I have much more important things to worry about. Like what's on TV.  :



+1 Para. I fully agree. Here too we have small packs of both issue and aftermarket jobs, no one cares.

Wes


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Aug 2006)

Wesley "Over There" (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> +1 Para. I fully agree. Here too we have small packs of both issue and aftermarket jobs, no one cares.



+2; Sounds like a big deal over small potatoes.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2006)

No no, people.. I am not making a BIG deal about it... just letting some steam off.. hence the "rant".  I am not calling for firing squads to take these troops down, I am merely asking if anyone else finds it as annoying as I do?  And if so, why nothing has been done about it.

Shamrock said it best - "it just sort of looks lame" and I just don't like professional soldiers looking "lame" if it can be prevented.

That's all.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> No no, people.. I am not making a BIG deal about it... just letting some steam off.. hence the "rant".  I am not calling for firing squads to take these troops down, I am merely asking if anyone else finds it as annoying as I do?  And if so, why nothing has been done about it.
> 
> Shamrock said it best - "it just sort of looks lame" and I just don't like professional soldiers looking "lame" if it can be prevented.
> 
> That's all.


then mock them. Loudly. Unmercifully. At every ooportunity. Get everyone you know to do the same. As you said, these are young men, a group particularly easy to manipulate if you play upon their self-image. If they think something "looks cool" nothing will stop them. If they think they will draw laughter for doing something, they won't do it in public for Love or Money.

It's we how got the Reservists around Pet to stop bending their dogtags halfway forward, so they showed up under their t-shirts.  :


----------



## Devlin (13 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> It's we how got the Reservists around Pet to stop bending their dogtags halfway forward, so they showed up under their t-shirts.  :



Oh dear god please tell me they weren't as a reservist myself, I would be ashamed to be around these clowns. That is just sad :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2006)

para.. haven't seen that here.. thank goodness!! I love seeing them hang out in their "groups" at the mall.. with their backpacks on, and their "course 0602" shirts to impress with.  I was in line at Timmies behind a young lady with a "RANGERS" tabbed shirt design the other day.. I found it odd one of the names was f/sgt so I looked around front to see it was an air cadet camp shirt!! WTF!?!?!

Ask Vern about cadets.. she has a good story to tell.. c'mon Vern, post it here!!


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Aug 2006)

Bzz, it is a common sight on the base its self.  I have to agree it drives me nuts as well, but not as much as troops walking around with there dog tag hanging out side there shirts.  If you look at it from an other side most of these troops are on there SQ or DP1 course, and have never been told not to.  Also it is usually these same troops that think that they are allowed to were a head dress in a mess.


----------



## Buzz (13 Aug 2006)

Hmmm this is interesting, but I don't see the big deal. What I do see, talking from an educated view, is the military making it's presence in public and not in a drunken/ruckusy state down at "Sweetwaters" or "Rock'n Rodeo".  Wearing of a small pack at the mall because all of his course material is in it is a smart man. Shows that military men are learning something. It's is an Armour school is it not?  Plus those small packs can be bought anywhere anyway. I could go to the kit shop buy one with a nice regimental logo and give it to someone as a gift.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Oh dear god please tell me they weren't


okay, they weren't.

But, I'm lying to you. First time I saw it, I thought the dude had a tumour or something.

Hi-jack alert!
Dude tried to pick 9r a few years ago. He's decked out in Para Coy kit from a ball cap, to sweat pants, and maybe maroon undies, I don't know. So, he swaggers/waddles up to 9r (he was, apparently somewhat rotund) and starts his spiel. His first line: "I'm in 3 RCR Para Coy."

Not "Hello".

Not "Are you with someone?"

"I'm in 3 RCR Para Coy." Yeah, that should get her on her back :

So she figures, okay, maybe he's a WO with APS, and too much booze in him. She's seen enough Sr NCOs/Sr Officers who've gained some poundage, but can still run and hump the troopies into the dirt not to judge too harshly. BUt, she sigures this guy is slightly tubbier than he should be.

But, okay. Maybe. So she starts rattling off names. Dude says he doesn't this guy, that guy, him either, no, finally she asks if he knows Bo. EVERYONE in the BN knows Bo. He's impossible not to notice, and there are enough stories about to warn off the FNGs that they know him too. (They don't know the sweet teddy bear, but they know who he is. Kinda like every kid on a block knows the mean dog at the green house).

He doesn't know Bo. That's it. She turns to the table of dudes actually from Para Coy, who are taking turns baby-sitting her, (this wasn't long after ol' pc gave up the booze) and have been eye-balling the guy talking to the Cowboy's wife and bracing their feet for the big lunge, and says "Hey xxxxxxx, this guy's trying to pick me up."

Not pretty. Brief, though.

Hi-jack ends.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Aug 2006)

Ahhhh Bo.. he was my storeman in Battle School, heck even most of 1 RCR know's Bo. The there was Todd H, right off his PPF they sent him to instruct a course, so much fun that course was  :crybaby:

Hope they didn't hurt him too bad PC, perhaps it was a very good learning experience.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2006)

Todd H....

Huge guy, ex-QOR?  

Hey Para,

Did they give a guy a wedgy with his maroon underwear in the end?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Ask Vern about cadets.. she has a good story to tell.. c'mon Vern, post it here!!


But there was profanity involved (not on my part), and minors!!  8)  Let's just say there was a problem and he was dealt with.

0601 t-shirt? Probably my Romeo from Bleachers last Saturday night, or some other studly that the husband is instructing. Can't wait till the course party!!  ;D

I'll have to stay alert for the dog-tag third boob now, first time I've ever heard tell of this little 'trick.'  This whole thread is starting to remind me of the Roma and Itchys & Scrathys.


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Aug 2006)

Yup Tess, thats the guy.

He is a Fire Fighter in the AF last I heard.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2006)

Buzz.. I seriously doubt that many of them are at the mall with thier course buddies actually studying.. not by the scores they tend to get on any quickie tests we give them!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Yup Tess, thats the guy.
> 
> He is a Fire Fighter in the AF last I heard.



That's right!  I remember the last I saw him in Toronto he was applying to become one...geez what a small world..

How are you keeping brother?  Things going good?

dileas

tess


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

Okay,

I don't see the big deal with this.

We use hubbies kit bags all the time when travelling. They are much easier to pack in a tiny car.Also I can pack more clothes this way.

We also use ( I am pretty sure it is the old one) knapsack as well. It is just handy to go to the park with and hiking. We don't use these things to flaunt " I am in the military" They are just convenant. Is their rules against this? 
I would like to comment on some guys wearing PT gear and combat boots to mow their lawns on base. I don't have a problem with this. I actually enjoy watching them, well the good looking ones anyways. HE HE HE HE HE.

Heck hubby bought me a pair of PT sweats when I was pregnant. They are the most comfortable pair of sweats I own of course I wouldn't go to the mall in them or anything.


----------



## Buzz (13 Aug 2006)

Yes that would be correct bzzliteyr LOL too funny.  I rather enjoyed those quickies.  Always a good for a challenge, some times.   I never wore mine as most didn't is because it would look rather tacky and a beacon of "here I Am" to any senior NCO or NCM's and DS.

It could be looked at both sides of the coin as it is here.  One, it's CF issue and shouldn't be dawned without proper concent of the DS staff.  Two, it can be purchased at the kit shop and given as a gift to homey-G unit.  (Then you have to be sure who your jacking up in public). Although it would be hilarious too.  All in all it takes all kinds, but makes one kind of army.  Not the kind you have in mind.  But that has to be sorted right from the get go upon issue.    At least that guy/gal isn't wearing that crap webbing for extra storage of whatever he/she may be carrying through the mall along with the pack.  

For summer leave I used my small pack to drive home with with my cloths because it is compact and easy to pack but also had a set of combats for incase I was re-called off of leave.  (We were at the tail end of our IRU)

I think this is more of a isolated issue because it's in Gagetown. I see it here all the time for those that live off base it's used to carry clean combats and boots for after PT in the morning.    Legitimate usage.  Wearing of PT gear in the mall or around the city/town/base, except for the attention areas of course.  It shows that we are professionals at what we do and are proud. I think that's better than bending my tags. That's ridiculous modification to DND property. If we did that here--->CHARGE!!


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Did they give a guy a wedgy with his maroon underwear in the end?


no details from the troops, and they wouldn't let Mrs. watch. So I dunno.


----------



## Fiji (13 Aug 2006)

This really pisses me off to. I constantly see guys on my campus wearing their small packs to class and to the athletic center. They where not designed to be an ergonomically correct gym bags!


----------



## ThainC (13 Aug 2006)

I guess I'll chime in, just because this incident happened a few days ago.  I was driving home from a session of SOF at Jericho in Vancouver, and I spotted a guy riding a Harley (I ride a Kawasaki, so I tend to notice all motorcycles), though it wasn't the Harley that caught my attention... it was the fact he was wearing what appeared to be a CadPat Helmet with his civvies.  I had a bit of a chuckle from it, and when I pulled up I asked him if the helmet was SNELL (Motorcycle Helmet Standard) approved.  He just laughed it off and road off.  Eh, whatever works for him I guess.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (13 Aug 2006)

If a guy can't pick up at the mall with a small pack and a course t-shirt he's doing something wrong.  Oh wait, I've been that guy...


----------



## Hunter (13 Aug 2006)

I received my small pack last winter, but I've never even taken it out of the plastic.  I use my CPGear cadpat patrol pack all the time though.  I brought it when I took my daughter to Normandy for the 60th aniversary of D-day.  It got a lot of looks and questions, but because of that I also met a lot of really great people.  The best thing that ever came out of carrying that bag was a free bottle of calvados from Canada House in Bernieres-sur-Mer.  I promptly drank the contents and then filled the bottle with sand from the beach, and it is now a treasured souvenir on my bookshelf. 

Is it dorky that I, the REMF Reservist, still uses that bag for pretty much everything?  Probably.  But for me it's also a reminder every time I pick it up, that I am a small part of something great.


----------



## Pte AJB (13 Aug 2006)

I must confess that I often use the SPS for school. It gives me the ability to carry my laptop, enough books for an essay (10+), class notes, lunch, and PT strip for the gym, and comfortably at that. I have weighed it at the gym, and at peak times I’m carrying 40 lbs. Not quite a rucksack, but a decent enough weight. 

Incidentally by wearing the SPS, identifying myself as CF has lead me to meet other members who are students as well. In my school career I have not had a backpack yet that excels as the SPS does. I know it is not technically right to use the SPS in this function, but it does the job so damn well.


----------



## Fiji (13 Aug 2006)

Undoubtedly the small pack is awesome for carrying a lot of books around, and its great to be proud that you are in the CF. No one would argue with that. It just not morally right to wear it around tho. Also, at UfT some officer cadet created a facebook forum for all CF members to join in. That was a great way of meeting CF members at school, without wearing kit around.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

Well, it can look as retarded as you want. You can bitch, whine and moan. If it is not against policy, then the wearer has all the right in the world to look like a dufus. You think he looks stupid (and probably does) go ahead and jack him up. Just make sure you know who your dealing with. Just cause your DS, doesnt mean you can dictate policy contrary to CF rules, regs and standing orders. You're not allowed to make things up on the fly. Every one was young once, everyone was, and should still be, proud to be serving. Some just need to learn that they will be noticed for what they are, simply by the way they carry themselves, and they'll grow out of using their issue stuff to go to the mall and call attention to themselves. They're proud and cocky. Leave them be. 

Considering everything else we should be preparing our new, young soldiers for, oh I don't know, LIKE COMBAT, pissing on them about their lack of fashion sense should be the furthest thing from your mind. The parade square days are ending, time is tight and so is the pucker factor. Put what time you have to train to good use and forget the bullshit.


----------



## DG-41 (13 Aug 2006)

> If a guy can't pick up at the mall with a small pack and a course t-shirt he's doing something wrong.



Hey, I met my wife that way....

DG


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Aug 2006)

Dooee said:
			
		

> Considering everything else we should be preparing our new, young soldiers for, oh I don't know, LIKE COMBAT, pissing on them about their lack of fashion sense should be the furthest thing from your mind. The parade square days are ending, time is tight and so is the pucker factor. Put what time you have to train to good use and forget the bullshit.



+1
Would you mind telling CFSCE that ?


----------



## GO!!! (14 Aug 2006)

Dooee said:
			
		

> Considering everything else we should be preparing our new, young soldiers for, oh I don't know, LIKE COMBAT, pissing on them about their lack of fashion sense should be the furthest thing from your mind. The parade square days are ending, time is tight and so is the pucker factor. Put what time you have to train to good use and forget the bullshit.



Nonsense.  

We all know that the bastions of soldiering are dress and deportment, snappy drill and painted rocks. :

Seriously though, +1, I may have a new avatar line here though!


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Aug 2006)

> > Quote from: Dooee on Yesterday at 21:47:51
> > Considering everything else we should be preparing our new, young soldiers for, oh I don't know, LIKE COMBAT, pissing on them about their lack of fashion sense should be the furthest thing from your mind. The parade square days are ending, time is tight and so is the pucker factor. Put what time you have to train to good use and forget the bullshit.
> 
> 
> ...



Could you also CC that to CFSAL and CFSTG?


----------



## Beezer (14 Aug 2006)

I find it hilarious hearing the old guys rant about the youngsters with their small packs. I don`t know how many old guys I`ve seen pack up all their military gear from rucksacks and combat boots to rain gear, cots and sleeping bags just to go camping, hunting, hiking or fishing.

As for dog-tags hanging out or the wearing of course t-shirts, well, I`d rather see young proud soldiers than ones that are only simply in the military for the 15th and the 31st. It`s up to the kid`s platoon`s staff to brief them as what to wear, how and when.

We are all a little guilty of wanting to show off. How else would kitshops make their money? Everyone knows someone with an Airborne T-shirt, infantry school coffee mug, Vandoo bumper sticker or a Bosnia sweater.


----------



## Arty God (14 Aug 2006)

This is a old problem that has been going on for years, what are you the SNC going to do about it. Saying were is the RSM does not cut it with me, you no the regaluations so follow them,  If a solder is not dress correccley it is your job to sort him or her out. Maybe just maybe they are not sure what the can were or not. That said I also do not like seening any military gear (ie rucksucke what give you the right to march around in PT Gear) worning with any kind of civies. If this was the old Army all you SNC would have been Jack up for not doing your Job,  don;t always blam the solder.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Aug 2006)

Arty God said:
			
		

> ie rucksucke



If it wasn't for the total lack of spelling, I would have thought this was a great play on words.  I think I've called it a ruck suck in my mind a few times myself.


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Aug 2006)

Arty God said:
			
		

> That said I also do not like seening any military gear (ie rucksucke what give you the right to march around in PT Gear) worning with any kind of civies



I don't like seening military gear worning with any civvies either.  ;D


----------



## armywife/cadetmom (14 Aug 2006)

Personally, in my humble opion, i dont see a darn thing wrong with it!  The young ones are probably wearing the course shirts and DT's hanging out to pick up...nothing worng with that, The CF is fine with Soldiers having families.........The backpack is holding stuff undoubtfully, its a bag, woo hoo....our Canex is selling the same thing for $165 as my hubby just got..i can go and buy it and my lil boy can run around hauling HottWheels if i was so inclined, or hang out at the mall if he was old enough.

I dont see having the bag as a big deal.  I dont agree with not wearing the uniform proper, like not wearing the head dress when one should be, or seeing other rules be broken like recruits lounging out front of canex, on their cell phones, looking sloppy, but i do know alot of them here, came with their big ol luggage, are going to town or something and take their little bag, and dont have a little back pack with them.  And i dont see why they should have to buy a new one when the little green one is sitting there all lonely and useful.


----------



## armyvern (14 Aug 2006)

It all depends on what the rule-book says. It doesn't matter whether we like the looks of it or not, whether we think it's common sense or not, whether they are hauling books around or on course or not. In the army...we have rules.

Plain and simple. If the rules say no...that means no. Doesn't matter what their excuse is.

In the case of the small pack, the rules are ambiguous so they are good to go, it is authorized for use as a day-pack with civilian dress.

In the case of dog-tags, course t-shirts etc, who cares if they're trying to pick up chicks. That little tactic won't help them at Sweetwaters. Let them look little idiots if they want to. It's neither here nor there because their haircuts and their "traveling in packs" mentality gives them away as 'newbie' army guys every time.


----------



## rifleman (14 Aug 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It all depends on what the rule-book says. It doesn't matter whether we like the looks of it or not, whether we think it's common sense or not, whether they are hauling books around or on course or not. In the army...we have rules.
> 
> Plain and simple. If the rules say no...that means no. Doesn't matter what their excuse is.
> 
> ...



Next you will tell us that a farmer's tan isn't hot


----------



## Beezer (14 Aug 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going on.

I'd rather see people wearing course t-shirts proudly showing off what they have accomplished than t-shirts with Snoop Doggy Dogg and marijuana leaves.


----------



## aluc (14 Aug 2006)

I saw about four younger guys (younger than me) wearing them around Wasaga Beach a few months ago. They even came up to Banana's (the beach's biggest bar). They didn't look to cool...especially on the beach. Or maybe it was because they weren't too cool looking themselves. HeHeHe. I just thought it wasn't the place to be walking around with 'em on. Or maybe they were on leave for the week-end, and decided to come check out the sand. I dunno, just found it funny.


----------



## Pte.Butt (28 Sep 2007)

Just wondering if using your small pack for Civi use is a wise choice? I have friends that use their's, but I have this unsettling feeling if they where to run into a higher up they would be jacked up? I am guessing whereas the Small pack is Military equipment, and for Military use, odds are its a no-no. I guess I pretty much answered my own question, but if someone could clarify this for me, it would be great.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2007)

Ummm.... confirmed!


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Just wondering if using your small pack for Civi use is a wise choice? I have friends that use their's, but I have this unsettling feeling if they where to run into a higher up they would be jacked up? I am guessing whereas the Small pack is Military equipment, and for Military use, odds are its a no-no. I guess I pretty much answered my own question, but if someone could clarify this for me, it would be great.



The small pack is indeed authorized for use as a daypack. (It looks DORKY though -- and is sooooooo uncool!!)

Run a search ... there are some threads on this site, and, I believe, I've copied in the ref authorizing it's use as such previously.

Vern


----------



## Pte.Butt (28 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The small pack is indeed authorized for use as a daypack. (It looks DORKY though -- and is sooooooo uncool!!)
> 
> Run a search ... there are some threads on this site, and, I believe, I've copied in the ref authorizing it's use as such previously.
> 
> Vern



Thanks Vern   If you, or one of the DS could remove this thread, go ahead, I will search for what you have posted in the past.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Thanks Vern   If you, or one of the DS could remove this thread, go ahead, I will search for what you have posted in the past.



That being said, as a candidate on a BMQ I would suggest that you refrain from using the small pack outside of military functions. Some instructors might not know of the point that Vern is pointing out.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Thanks Vern   If you, or one of the DS could remove this thread, go ahead, I will search for what you have posted in the past.



I'll merge it into the other one ...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48846.0.html



What to do about ....

not much one can do when the good books say they can ... no matter how DORKY it looks.  
Except, of course, emphasize just how DORKY it looks.


----------

